# Has this happened to you?



## tmurp09 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi I'm new to the forum and I just had a weird experience with my car. It's currently winter here and I went to warm my car up. I never did this before but I locked the door behind me I didn't think too much of it when doing so because I have a spare transponder key. I'm ready for work car is all warmed up and I'm going to unlock my car which is a 2014 Nissan sentra with the other key and the doors don't open. The doors wouldn't even open with the manual key. I'm really confused is this normal? I thought I should be able to open my door with the spare key. Is it because the car is running that it's not working? 

Has this happened to anyone else? And how did you fix it?


----------

